# ibew apprenticeship questions



## patrickjunior (Apr 14, 2014)

I am looking for some answers about my apprenticeship. I haven't gotten much feed back from my local other then I have passes my aptitude battery test, I completed my interview and that they'll get back to me if I've made it in around June. Now ny interview went fairly well I believe I was a bit nervous but the head director of the apprenticeship was one of my interviewers and he cracked a few jokes with me. I lm trying to figure out how likely is it that I'll be accepted I do know some people in high positions.


----------



## BoxerguyT89 (Jan 19, 2014)

I took my aptitude test in March for the Local 175 and had my interview on April 15th. I received a letter stating that I was accepted into the program yesterday morning(April 17th). I was actually surprised how fast I heard back. I go for orientation on May 12th.


----------

